# Hannah Barnes



## ScotiaLass (26 Sep 2014)

My favourite female rider....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0W9Dz3bJQc


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Sep 2014)

She ain't half bad on the road as well.


----------



## Crackle (26 Sep 2014)

She always ends up in a bikini. I think the filmaker has a fetish.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Sep 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/jx3PjkrRxo4


----------



## e-rider (26 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> She ain't half bad on the road as well.


just to point out that there are TWO Hannah Barnes' in pro cycling! Both very good riders and both fit and of similar age too! Confused?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Sep 2014)

e-rider said:


> just to point out that there are TWO Hannah Barnes' in pro cycling! Both very good riders and both fit and of similar age too! Confused?


Not really.

MTB: Hannah http://www.hannahbarnes.co.uk/profile/

Road Hannah http://www.hannahbarnes.com/about-hannah-barnes


Both videos in the thread are of MTB Hannah, as Crax noted the gratuitous bikini and swim are a give away


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Sep 2014)

I didn't know there was a 'road' Hannah 
I had noticed that MTB Hannah always has a bikini shot - if you've got it, flaunt it!


----------



## ChrisMc (26 Sep 2014)

No faulting Hannah but the best on a MTB has to be Rachel Atherton. Road wise must be Lizzie Armistead.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Sep 2014)

Well no. Hannah Barnes has raced across many disciplines including MTB triathlon, Rachel is a one trick pony



View: http://youtu.be/6a9MNY86Mp8


----------



## ChrisMc (26 Sep 2014)

That's why I stated best on a MTB after all the video was of her on a MTB and ScottiaLass didn't realise she rode road. Once again no faulting Hannah.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2014)

ChrisMc said:


> No faulting Hannah but the best on a MTB has to be Rachel Atherton. Road wise must be Lizzie Armistead.



Marianne Vos?

Where was the video shot @ScotiaLass - looked like North America or Canada? Very well made.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Sep 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Marianne Vos?
> 
> Where was the video shot @ScotiaLass - looked like North America or Canada? Very well made.


Colorado I believe


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Colorado I believe



Just had a look on the tube and it was Whistler in British Columbia. Thought it looked familiar, I've been skiing there! Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Sep 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Just had a look on the tube and it was Whistler in British Columbia. Thought it looked familiar, I've been skiing there! Beautiful part of the world.


Ah!! I got all discombobulated! I believe she has ridden Colorado recently...
I was in BC a few years back, stunning place!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

Looking at the line up for the women's road championship, I notice that there's a mountain bike rider called Alice Barnes. Is she any relation to Hannah?


----------



## ScotiaLass (27 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Looking at the line up for the women's road championship, I notice that there's a mountain bike rider called Alice Barnes. Is she any relation to Hannah?


http://www.youthcyclesport.co.uk/features/how-hannah-alice-barnes-became-winners/

The other Barnes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> http://www.youthcyclesport.co.uk/features/how-hannah-alice-barnes-became-winners/
> 
> The other Barnes


Ah, thanks. Lizzie Armitstead gives her and Annie Last a mention in the BBC about this afternoon's road race:

''
With more than 2,000m of climbing during the race, the six-strong team also features mountain bike specialists Alice Barnes and Annie Last.

"There's been a lot of talk about the road team. But we are in a transition period where we are struggling to find a complete team from the road," Armitstead explained.

"The two mountain bikers are the best in the world at what they do so no reason why they shouldn't have an impact." 

A bit of crossover work for the two then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> http://www.youthcyclesport.co.uk/features/how-hannah-alice-barnes-became-winners/
> 
> The other Barnes


Ah, thanks. Lizzie Armitstead gives her and Annie Last a mention in the BBC about this afternoon's road race:

''
With more than 2,000m of climbing during the race, the six-strong team also features mountain bike specialists Alice Barnes and Annie Last.

"There's been a lot of talk about the road team. But we are in a transition period where we are struggling to find a complete team from the road," Armitstead explained.

"The two mountain bikers are the best in the world at what they do so no reason why they shouldn't have an impact." 

A bit of crossover work for the two then.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Well no. Hannah Barnes has raced across many disciplines including MTB triathlon, Rachel is a one trick pony
> 
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/6a9MNY86Mp8



No bikini shot, a rare find.


----------

